# G3 Equity Mux



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm trying to lock in the equity mux on Galaxy 3, C band, 4040 H.
I get a 55% quality using smart scan (locks at SR of 29110). 57% quality manually entering SR of 29120 FEC 7/8 from lyngsat. Both break up terrible. Entering a FEC of 7/8 and a SR of 30000 gives me 68% quality and doesn't break up near as much, but still breaks up. Using 6' steel dish. Receiver usually locks solid signal at 29% quality, so why can't I get this mux to come in clear?


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

7/8 FEC is why

You need an unbelievable amount of signal to keep a 7/8 FEC channel stable.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_error_correction

basically in a 7/8 FEC 1 part of 8 is used for correction to keep it stable...converselly most TP's use 3/4 FEC which means 1 of 4 or 25% is used for correction. I've seen on a 1/2 FEC (like White Springs TV) you can have almost 0 quality and still keep a stable picture

a 6 foot dish you need to be spot on..I know on my old Pansat 3500 you need 70-72 quality to keep it stable..you really need a bigger dish

by the way...it is at 4040 H 29120


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, thanks. That answered a lot of questions for me. Wasn't aware of that...no wonder White Springs came in on a 18" dish. My 10' dish is looking into a tree for G3, so Ill wait for winter. Thanks Again.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah the 7/8 FEC can be murder on a smaller dish. You need the exact correct spot and a good stable LNB


----------

